# Something Walnut This Way Comes: KxK 7DC Build (new pics 5/28 complete)



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2012)

I broke down a bit ago and ordered a KxK 7DC that's now in-progress

Specs:
- KxK 7DC double cut
- 25.5" scale
- flamed mahogany neck / body with center ebony stripe
- claro walnut top
- ebony board
- ss frets
- custom inlays front and back
- custom KxK P90-7s with walnut bobbins

on to the pics 

A couple of new updates 2/23

Front (obviously the board is not glued on and the headstock cap hasn't been cut down to size yet)






Back. We're revising the back inlays, but the pic showed off the figured mahogany so well I figured I'd post it anyways 





More detailed shot of the P90-7 bobbins





Got an unexpected surprise, turns out the board for this is QUILTED EBONY 





Board with inlays





Inlay pics, not oiled yet so things will darken up and the figure will come out more









Updated back inlay pieces cut out. Woods are snakewood, walnut, boxwood, maple for the tiny chest scales on the snakes, and bloodwood.






Frets in and back inlays all cut










Rough carve of the back with the inlays in. Some more shaping still needs to be done, but I'm loving how this looks






Things are coming together






Ready for clear coat










Awesome surprise to end the weekend, the 7DC is done. Final payment is going out in the morning so I should probably have the guitar next week


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

FINISH YOUR SWIRLY YOU BASTARD

This is cool too though


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely top.


----------



## elq (Feb 21, 2012)

off to my email client to start speccing out a DC7 for myself


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> FINISH YOUR SWIRLY YOU BASTARD
> 
> This is cool too though



Eventually 



mountainjam said:


> Lovely top.



Thanks!



elq said:


> off to my email client to start speccing out a DC7 for myself



Awesome


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 21, 2012)

Those back inlays will be very interesting. And since they are going to be wood they shouldn't pose any problem to the neck's stability, yes?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Those back inlays will be very interesting. And since they are going to be wood they shouldn't pose any problem to the neck's stability, yes?



They wouldn't effect neck stability regardless of what they were made of, inlays aren't very thick. Anything other than wood might feel a bit odd though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

You should consider black mop for the inlays too, it looks really cool


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You should consider black mop for the inlays too, it looks really cool



Might work for some highlights. The side blocks are going to be walnut and we're talking about walnut and snakewood for the scarabs and bloodwood for the suns.


----------



## elq (Feb 21, 2012)

grr... decisions decisions. 

I was planning on using some of the walnut that I have at Rob's shop - 





but I don't want to copy you 

So perhaps I should go with something different like redwood or something a bit more maple-y


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2012)

What is that bottom piece, spalt maple? Looks awesome 

I've actually been thinking my next order needs to be a maple or redwood top since I've got the dark wood like walnut and bubinga covered


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

Its cool to see you all using Fraser Valley Woods...they're relatively close by here.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 21, 2012)

This is gonna be awesome! The top looks great, and the inlays on the back of the body and neck are a really cool idea!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 22, 2012)

That's looking beautiful!!

Doesn't help my P90 GAS though... I might just order a couple now and get it over with.



technomancer said:


> I've actually been thinking my next order needs to be a maple or redwood top since I've got the dark wood like walnut and bubinga covered


 
Get a redwood top! I can't explain how happy I am with my redwood topped guitar. It sounds both super clear and super thick.


----------



## Valennic (Feb 22, 2012)

STOP MAKING ME WANT TO BUY THINGS


----------



## elq (Feb 22, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Get a redwood top! I can't explain how happy I am with my redwood topped guitar. It sounds both super clear and super thick.



Thanks to Techno, I now have this coming to me


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks very nice - I am glad that you have some spectacular wood for the body - a lot of people disregard the aestethics of a neat looking back and go for regular wood when there's a top on anyway... thumbs up on going for something with figure


----------



## Edika (Feb 22, 2012)

As usual impeccable taste and awesome guitar on the way! I swear man you must be one of the backbone clients in KxK guitars !!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 22, 2012)

Dude, that's gonna be super nice. Do you guys order your own wood blanks?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Its cool to see you all using Fraser Valley Woods...they're relatively close by here.



You have to keep an eye out, Fraser gets some amazing stuff in. The burl top for the 7DC in stock came from there, and the other half of that piece is mine and will be going on a future guitar.



s_k_mullins said:


> This is gonna be awesome! The top looks great, and the inlays on the back of the body and neck are a really cool idea!



Thanks. The idea for doing the inlays on the back was all Rob, I'm looking forward to seeing how they come out.



scherzo1928 said:


> That's looking beautiful!!
> 
> Doesn't help my P90 GAS though... I might just order a couple now and get it over with.
> 
> Get a redwood top! I can't explain how happy I am with my redwood topped guitar. It sounds both super clear and super thick.



This guitar was born entirely from P90-7 and walnut GAS 

I'm considering grabbing a redwood top and changing the specs to use it on my 7 Scale since it's a semi-hollow. Need to make sure the top isn't glued up on mine yet, but I don't think it has been. While the burl will look amazing I suspect the redwood would sound better for that guitar.



Valennic said:


> STOP MAKING ME WANT TO BUY THINGS







elq said:


> Thanks to Techno, I now have this coming to me





I've got the cash, I need to grab the other piece like that before somebody else does 



IkarusOnFire said:


> Looks very nice - I am glad that you have some spectacular wood for the body - a lot of people disregard the aestethics of a neat looking back and go for regular wood when there's a top on anyway... thumbs up on going for something with figure



Again thank Rob, he suggested the figured mahogany for this build.



Edika said:


> As usual impeccable taste and awesome guitar on the way! I swear man you must be one of the backbone clients in KxK guitars !!



Thanks. I'm definitely a happy repeat customer though there are several guys on here starting to give me a run for my money


----------



## Ayo7e (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice walnut, always slightly different but always awesome.


----------



## srrdude (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice. Did anyone notice the tag "techno is a bad influence"

I lol'd


----------



## thrsher (Feb 22, 2012)

beautiful top. an all walnut build is on my list of wants


----------



## elq (Feb 22, 2012)

srrdude said:


> Nice. Did anyone notice the tag "techno is a bad influence"
> 
> I lol'd




I added that tag shortly after sending an email to Rob, because it's true!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 22, 2012)

That is going to be bad ass when it's all finished! Looks great so far!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2012)

thrsher said:


> beautiful top. an all walnut build is on my list of wants



Thanks. Had an all-walnut Carvin H2 that sounded fantastic, should be a great guitar 



elq said:


> I added that tag shortly after sending an email to Rob, because it's true!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 22, 2012)

Wouldnt all walnut be super fucking heavy?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Wouldnt all walnut be super fucking heavy?



No worse than an old les paul  The H2 was of course light as the body was hollow.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah ok makes sense now.


----------



## Geognosy (Feb 23, 2012)

Heavy guitar for heavy music... Also, light guitars for heavy music.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 23, 2012)

A couple of new updates. 

Front (obviously the board is not glued on and the headstock cap hasn't been cut down to size yet)






Back. We're revising the back inlays, but the pic showed off the figured mahogany so well I figured I'd post it anyways 





More detailed shot of the P90-7 bobbins


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome, dat back =


----------



## technomancer (Feb 23, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Wow, that's awesome, dat back =



Yeah I knew the figure in that was crazy and most of the pics weren't showing it so I HAD to post that one even though we're refining the inlay designs 

That mahogany is just insane (well, actually, ALL of the woods on this guitar are insane )


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah it's too bad you're ruining it with those inlays 

Unless of course you plan on playing some Nile on dat bitch.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 23, 2012)

either way that damn guitar is sex my man. Nice wood choices & the p-90 bobbins are that extra added, bling.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 23, 2012)

technomancer said:


> That mahogany is just insane (well, actually, ALL of the woods on this guitar are insane )



No joke man, Rob seems to have access to some super nice and tasty figured mahogony


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys  I think there will be more inlay-related updates in the next couple days


----------



## themike (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn.... Ok, I'll tell you what. I'm going to take this in for a couple hours, regain my composure and then come back and contribute with a real comment.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 24, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Damn.... Ok, I'll tell you what. I'm going to take this in for a couple hours, regain my composure and then come back and contribute with a real comment.


 
Hahaha, that feeling is so familiar!


----------



## Underworld (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow. it looks lovely! 7 strings PRS-like guitars always catch my eyes!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Dude, that's gonna be super nice. Do you guys order your own wood blanks?



Sorry I completely missed your question. For this one I sourced the walnut. I've also sourced some other wood for some of my builds.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 24, 2012)

the first time a saw an NWD

"wow, i would have never thought"

***frantically starts searching for wood***


----------



## mphsc (Feb 24, 2012)

what's the tone you're going for with Walnut & an ebony board & stringer?

I can't wait to see a side body shot with the contrasting top & body woods.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2012)

thrsher said:


> the first time a saw an NWD
> 
> "wow, i would have never thought"
> 
> ***frantically starts searching for wood***







mphsc said:


> what's the tone you're going for with Walnut & an ebony board & stringer?
> 
> I can't wait to see a side body shot with the contrasting top & body woods.



Basically walnut is a brighter wood so it should be similar to maple/mahogany with an ebony board but slightly mellower. The stringer is really thin and is more aesthetic than tonal and if anything should just brighten the mahogany a little bit.

All generalizations but that should be about how it works out.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2012)

An update with a bonus I was unaware of. The board Rob picked out for this is QUILTED EBONY


----------



## mphsc (Feb 24, 2012)

technomancer said:


> An update with a bonus I was unaware of. The board Rob picked out for this is QUILTED EBONY



ridiculously good. damn-it man. 

I need to start talking shit so I get banned, because this forum is trouble on the mind & wallet.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2012)

mphsc said:


> ridiculously good. damn-it man.
> 
> I need to start talking shit so I get banned, because this forum is trouble on the mind & wallet.



I'm telling you it's hazardous, when I started posting here I was still playing an Ibanez...

This guitar started just because I wanted a guitar with Rob's P90-7s in it and it got a bit out of control


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 24, 2012)

flame:I didnt even know ebony came in that flavor 

Also I think I figured out how to stop GAS:

Step 1. Get loved one to sit down
Step 2. Write down alllll the gear you have/have had
Step 3. Count how many times youve gone to a tech/teacher/etc...
Step 4. Add rhem together
Step 5. Your reaction should seem something like:


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Feb 25, 2012)

techonomancer - thanks for sharing this great stuff  I dig that you're doing inlays on the back - it'll be a nice contrast and a reason to show it off other than the neat wood. Quilted ebony? I never knew...my gawd! Anyhoo, sharing that almost fanatic obsession with neat woods is awesome! I'll post a NWD in a jiffy too...just got some bubinga in the door


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 25, 2012)

wow nice one techno ! and a quilted ebony Fingerboard? cool ... as my first coming kxk is on its way next few months.. i would like to know whats the normal thickness of the kxk guitar neck? the SII or 7S ?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2012)

IkarusOnFire said:


> techonomancer - thanks for sharing this great stuff  I dig that you're doing inlays on the back - it'll be a nice contrast and a reason to show it off other than the neat wood. Quilted ebony? I never knew...my gawd! Anyhoo, sharing that almost fanatic obsession with neat woods is awesome! I'll post a NWD in a jiffy too...just got some bubinga in the door



My ex has a bubinga top on it, great stuff 



hanachanmaru said:


> wow nice one techno ! and a quilted ebony Fingerboard? cool ... as my first coming kxk is on its way next few months.. i would like to know whats the normal thickness of the kxk guitar neck? the SII or 7S ?



I don't have the measurements handy, you'd need to email KxK. The neck on the Sii-7 I have with the standard maple neck profile feels similar to the Ibanez UV7PWHs I've had in the past, if you've ever played one of the early Ibanez Universe guitars.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 26, 2012)

technomancer said:


> My ex has a bubinga top on it, great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the measurements handy, you'd need to email KxK. The neck on the Sii-7 I have with the standard maple neck profile feels similar to the Ibanez UV7PWHs I've had in the past, if you've ever played one of the early Ibanez Universe guitars.




Thanks alot for your kind help chris  well i dont know i haven been a universe guy and my first 7 string was an ibanez RG7 a rare piece i got it from ikebe few years ago.. because of the satin finished its been abused on the body alot and due to fustration i managed to sold it... and i am now dealing with KxK ! thanks for the thread... may it be in future to have this kinda small runs ... anyway i have emailed rob and he mentioned me sending him the specific measurement but am not really incline on neck profile... i may wanna get just slightly bigger than the usual ibanez universe 7 or if possible a jackson sl2h similar neck thickness... i do believe that a thicker neck would getta better tone? lol... just my opnion


----------



## technomancer (Feb 26, 2012)

You need to get actual measurements for a custom neck if you want one. "I want like x or y brand" isn't going to fly. 

Anyways, if you want to talk about the specs on your guitar why don't you start a thread for your build or to discuss specs people are getting for the run. This thread is for talking about my 7DC build.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry if I missed it, but what's the final finish going to be?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 26, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but what's the final finish going to be?



Rob and I are still talking about it  I'll post it when I come to a decision on it.


----------



## elq (Feb 27, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Rob and I are still talking about it  I'll post it when I come to a decision on it.



Just don't do any black burst, as if you cover up any of the lovely walnut or mahogany I'll have to fly out to Pittsburgh to kick you in the balls.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2012)

elq said:


> Just don't do any black burst, as if you cover up any of the lovely walnut or mahogany I'll have to fly out to Pittsburgh to kick you in the balls.



Oh hells no... we're currently talking about gloss on the walnut and oil on the back. Rob's oil is an oil/poly highbred so it will seal the 'hog while keeping all the inlays uniform looking


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2012)

Also a quick update 






I'm feeling pretty good since I designed the inlays  The headstock logo will be ebony.


----------



## elq (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks terrible, when its done send it to me and ill take care of it for you, maybe if you're lucky ill send you my agile


----------



## kruneh (Feb 28, 2012)

Sweet, that top is gonna look awesome, hell, it already does. 
I want one


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 28, 2012)

I always try to hold off with build threads that I know I will love for as long as I can because I can't stand the wait. Now that I've seen this, I... can't stand the wait!!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 28, 2012)

technomancer said:


> You need to get actual measurements for a custom neck if you want one. "I want like x or y brand" isn't going to fly.
> 
> Anyways, if you want to talk about the specs on your guitar why don't you start a thread for your build or to discuss specs people are getting for the run. This thread is for talking about my 7DC build.



lol ok sorry for the intrusion i'll add to kxk build thread...


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 28, 2012)

That, Techno, is going to be one gorgeous guitar! It's probably the only walnut guitar I've seen that doesn't look like a cabinet to me. Gonna'. Be. Sweet.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 28, 2012)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> That, Techno, is going to be one gorgeous guitar! It's probably the only walnut guitar I've seen that doesn't look like a cabinet to me. Gonna'. Be. Sweet.



I have to agree. I love those block inlays & doubling the 24th was a nice touch.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2012)

elq:  



kruneh said:


> Sweet, that top is gonna look awesome, hell, it already does.
> I want one



Hehe yeah that top just stunned me... REALLY glad I gave in and bought the piece



Pikka Bird said:


> I always try to hold off with build threads that I know I will love for as long as I can because I can't stand the wait. Now that I've seen this, I... can't stand the wait!!



You think YOU can't stand the wait 



Speculum Speculorum said:


> That, Techno, is going to be one gorgeous guitar! It's probably the only walnut guitar I've seen that doesn't look like a cabinet to me. Gonna'. Be. Sweet.



Thanks  I've always been a sucker for highly figured walnut 



mphsc said:


> I have to agree. I love those block inlays & doubling the 24th was a nice touch.



I'm really happy with how the inlays are turning out. I designed the scarabs about a year ago, so seeing them on a guitar is awesome. The side blocks are all walnut, and it doesn't show up well in the pic but there are also thinner blocks on the frets with the scarabs, single at 1 and double at 12.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2012)

Got a couple pics of the scarab inlays this morning. Obviously not oiled yet so things will darken a bit and the figure in the wood will come out.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 1, 2012)

Rob does some rather awesome inlay work, I must say!


----------



## mphsc (Mar 1, 2012)

oh my gosh. that is beautiful & the cutting & fitting o the inlays is so P-E-R-F-E-C-T!

What are they made of?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 1, 2012)

Does he do those inlays by hand or CNC? Looks amazing regardless.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 1, 2012)

technomancer said:


> You think YOU can't stand the wait



Well, at least you're getting it in the end... 

...those inlays don't disappoint.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks classy - nice touch with woodens inlays


----------



## kruneh (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW, piece of art right there!


----------



## shadscbr (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW, this looks fantastic Techno...insane woods indeed, I love it 

Shad


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Rob does some rather awesome inlay work, I must say!



Indeed he does. Loving how this is turning out



mphsc said:


> oh my gosh. that is beautiful & the cutting & fitting o the inlays is so P-E-R-F-E-C-T!
> 
> What are they made of?



Thanks  Back of bodies are walnut, head and front of wings are snakewood, sun is bloodwood



BlackMastodon said:


> Does he do those inlays by hand or CNC? Looks amazing regardless.



Not a clue, the end result is all I care about



Pikka Bird said:


> Well, at least you're getting it in the end...
> 
> ...those inlays don't disappoint.



Thanks and 



IkarusOnFire said:


> Looks classy - nice touch with woodens inlays



Thanks, was Rob's idea and I love how it's coming out



kruneh said:


> WOW, piece of art right there!



Thanks



shadscbr said:


> WOW, this looks fantastic Techno...insane woods indeed, I love it
> 
> Shad



Thanks man, I am loving watching this come together, really looking forward to getting my hands on it


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2012)

The small sliver on top of the guitar pick is a maple inlay piece


----------



## elq (Mar 5, 2012)

... Rob better not breath too deeply or it'll blow away


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2012)

elq said:


> ... Rob better not breath too deeply or it'll blow away



IIRC there are 48 of those... and they were Rob's idea


----------



## technomancer (Mar 6, 2012)

^ 

On a more serious note, part of the inlays for the back  Woods are snakewood, walnut, boxwood, maple for the tiny chest scales on the snakes, and bloodwood.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 6, 2012)

the scales on the snakes...

we are worms!!


----------



## themike (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## JamesM (Mar 6, 2012)

Now that's awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. All I can say is Rob is awesome. He cut the original basic inlay design for the back and decided it didn't look good enough and had me re-work it. So the multi-piece wings came in... then he came up with the idea for the scales on the snake chests. I love working with somebody that cares about the finished instrument I'm getting as much as I do.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Shawn! Good to see you posting again


----------



## technomancer (Mar 11, 2012)

We have frets! Back inlays are also all cut now. I'm loving how this is coming together.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## mphsc (Mar 11, 2012)

technomancer said:


> We have frets! Back inlays are also all cut now. I'm loving how this is coming together.


Speechless.


----------



## Valennic (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm such a sucker for those doublecut shapes, and this thing is just tickling all of my various fancies. You have an amazing guitar on the way man, I have much jelly.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 12, 2012)

The revised inlays look 100x cooler, the whole guitar is coming together nicely Steve!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 26, 2012)

New update. Rough carved back shot with the inlays in. The back will still get some more shaping and attention before finish is applied. Have I mentioned I'm loving how this is coming out?


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 26, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Have I mentioned I'm loving how this is coming out?



No. News to me.







Looking good man


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 26, 2012)

Super awesome updates so far. That guitar is going to be super sick when it's finished for sure!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 27, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Have I mentioned I'm loving how this is coming out?


 
No, but I've definately mentioned it 10x by now.


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 27, 2012)

Whoo!

Missed this thread. The work is awesome, and the base idea is great!
The only point to me is about the heel from KxK guitars... I really don't like this shape. :/

But anyway, this walnut looks great! (as always with walnut!  )


----------



## elq (Mar 27, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> The only point to me is about the heel from KxK guitars... I really don't like this shape. :/



 why not? It's the single most accessible heel I've ever seen on a guitar.


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 27, 2012)

elq said:


> why not? It's the single most accessible heel I've ever seen on a guitar.


I prefer a rounded heel, that fits the hand. More like regular heel.
And for the access, this is for me the advantage of necktrough build: you can make a very deep heel by carving the interior of both horns on the back. Like Parker's heel.

But it's just my point of view, it seems clearly an great accessible heel.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everybody 

Oh and not sure if I said it but the finish on this is going to be gloss on the walnut bits and oil on the mahogany (well, it's an oil / poly blend so the mahogany will still be completely sealed to avoid moisture problems with the mahogany)



Necromagnon said:


> I prefer a rounded heel, that fits the hand. More like regular heel.
> And for the access, this is for me the advantage of necktrough build: you can make a very deep heel by carving the interior of both horns on the back. Like Parker's heel.



So in other words you like to use the heel to support your hand? That's cool. Personally I like to not even notice there's a heel there so it's just like playing any other part of the neck


----------



## mphsc (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd say that's precision.


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 27, 2012)

technomancer said:


> So in other words you like to use the heel to support your hand? That's cool. Personally I like to not even notice there's a heel there so it's just like playing any other part of the neck


In fact, I don't play in high frets... 

But yes, I like to use heel as support.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks pretty awesome! truly a great idea with the inlays


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> In fact, I don't play in high frets...
> 
> But yes, I like to use heel as support.



 



Sebastian said:


> That looks pretty awesome! truly a great idea with the inlays



Thanks, nice to hear since I designed them


----------



## technomancer (Mar 30, 2012)

Things are coming together  (the email said "still in rough shape"... if that's rough I can't wait to see finished)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 31, 2012)

Rough? Hardly the word I would use to describe it. Can't wait to see this thing with a finish, those back inlays will look even more incredible.

This thread makes me excited for the future threads for your next 2 KxK's.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 31, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Rough? Hardly the word I would use to describe it. Can't wait to see this thing with a finish, those back inlays will look even more incredible.
> 
> This thread makes me excited for the future threads for your next 2 KxK's.



There is a thread for the PMC, but it'll probably be a LONG time before that one gets finished as it's basically a "you know, it would be cool if..." project Rob is working on for me in his spare time. And we know how much spare time he has 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-build-flame-maple-neck-blank-pics-added.html

(I realize I now have two more KxKs than when I posted that thread and sold one that I posted )


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2012)

Coming along nicely, should be getting clear coated this weekend


----------



## EOT (May 16, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## thrsher (May 16, 2012)

love that top


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 16, 2012)

This bitch is fiiiine


----------



## Winspear (May 16, 2012)

Would plough


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 16, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Would plough


9/10, would take to breakfast next morning.


----------



## Valennic (May 16, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> 9/10, would take to breakfast next morning.



10/10 Would make that bitch waffles the next morning.

Bitches love waffles.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 17, 2012)

Valennic said:


> 10/10 Would make that bitch waffles the next morning.
> 
> Bitches love waffles.


 
Hell, I'd give up all my cake.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2012)

The artwork on the back is phenomenal.


----------



## technomancer (May 18, 2012)

Randy said:


> The artwork on the back is phenomenal.



Thanks Randy. I designed the egyptian inlays and the rest was collaboration with Rob. Can't wait to see it in person, as I know the camera isn't doing a very good job of picking up the figure in the mahogany 



scherzo1928 said:


> Hell, I'd give up all my cake.





Valennic said:


> 10/10 Would make that bitch waffles the next morning.
> 
> Bitches love waffles.





BlackMastodon said:


> 9/10, would take to breakfast next morning.





EtherealEntity said:


> Would plough





Stealthdjentstic said:


> This bitch is fiiiine



You guys crack me up 



thrsher said:


> love that top





EOT said:


> WOW!



Thanks guys


----------



## mphsc (May 18, 2012)

That guitar is BOSS.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (May 18, 2012)

No need to download p0rn today. Your build has actually shown me KxK in such a positive view - that I've gone from "KxK, meh..." to "MmmMmmM!"


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2012)

Awesome surprise to end the weekend, the 7DC is done. Final payment is going out in the morning so I should probably have the guitar next week


----------



## elq (May 28, 2012)




----------



## WillDfx (May 28, 2012)

Did Rob get a new camera? 'Bout time! Even though I'm pretty sure you could take a photo of that with a potato and it'd still look amazing!!


----------



## JP Universe (May 28, 2012)

Class.... just.... so much class


----------



## djpharoah (May 28, 2012)

That backside


----------



## mikernaut (May 28, 2012)

That front side!


----------



## JP Universe (May 28, 2012)

Massive KXK gas attack for the 10th time... i'm glad I bought that in stock model  the wait is killing me!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 29, 2012)

Madre de Dios, that turned out beautiful. I love the way that the figuring on the control cavity plate matches the figuring of the body wood, and the subtle inlays on the fretboard. It's the little things that really make this guitar awesome. And those incredible back inlays too.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 29, 2012)

You motherfucker...


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 29, 2012)

Sweet baby Jesus... That looks amazing!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 29, 2012)

Well that certainly doesn't suck!


----------



## larry (May 29, 2012)

that looks great. you'll likely
have the most epic guitar family
photo in a couple years.

love the contrasting wood choices
for the front and back of the guitar.
really is classy.
....and i'm not as jealous of you
since i now have a kxk in the works.
thanks to you.


----------



## mphsc (May 29, 2012)

Dude, those topped P-90's are spankin'. That came out beautifully.


----------



## Hollowway (May 30, 2012)

Wow, that gloss really took it to another level! That's really nice. Looks like a guitar rich people would play!  
Plus, maybe I just haven't paid much attention, but that looks like a decent departure from Robs normal styles. Which is cool.


----------



## AcousticMinja (May 30, 2012)

That is more than just an instrument...it's seriously a work of art. One of the most gorgeous guitars I've ever seen. 
I can't wait to see more!


----------



## tommychains (May 30, 2012)

one of the most beautiful seven strings I've ever seen. 

How much was it all together?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks guys  Really looking forward to getting this here to try out through my Phaez JTM18... it's like a low-wattage Marshall from hell and seems to LOVE single coils so I really want to hear the P90-7s through it


----------



## Advv (Jun 1, 2012)

That's pretty ridiculous. So much want.


----------



## brynotherhino (Jun 1, 2012)

Dude that thing is stunning!! Im sorry if I missed this but, how did you come up with the inlay design? Its really interesting.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice looking instrument there mister. It reeks of personality and charm, good build and a well-thought of idea  Congratulations!


----------

